# Legos



## doobs (Nov 18, 2007)

*EDIT: Crap, I posted this in the wrong forum, anyone mind moving it to the B+W gallery or whatever you see fit, go right on ahead. Thanks.*

Anyone ever done this? I've got handfuls more but I haven't PPed them.

Shot with my Olympus SP-500UZ digital camera. ~4sec exposure at f/2.8. One small desklight placed across the room for light. Pitch black room otherwise.

Gonna try this again with a backdrop and a fill flash on my nicer camera.

Just kind of a test

Lego man: (hand is in focus)






Lego man leaning: (a little over exposed on the side of him facing the light)





Lego sex! NSFW! :lmao: (I figured this picture was kinda funny so I upped it anyway)


----------



## Exquisite (Nov 19, 2007)

Ohh the grain...
Otherwise ya not a very interesting subject to be shooting in black and white in my opinion.


----------



## doobs (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah it was 400 ISO. I'll bump it down to 80 and give it another go.


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

400 should not be giving it that much grain...


----------



## Alpha (Nov 20, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> 400 should not be giving it that much grain...



What? Have you even shot any ISO 400 black and white films?


----------



## doobs (Nov 20, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> 400 should not be giving it that much grain...



Yeah it should.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't like it... It would be better if it were sharper... less grain..


----------



## doobs (Nov 21, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> I don't like it... It would be better if it were sharper... less grain..



Yeah, I shot it at 400 ISO, what do you expect? I'm going to give it another go at a lower ISO once I get around to it...


----------



## GoM (Nov 21, 2007)

LEGO

That kicks ass

Though #3 is kinda creepy


----------



## doobs (Nov 21, 2007)

GoM said:


> LEGO
> 
> That kicks ass
> 
> Though #3 is kinda creepy



Haha, thanks. That's what I was going for in #3.

I dug up a bunch of more Lego props, so I'm going to give this another go tonight for sure. I found a cool backdrop as well.


----------



## rnimages (Nov 22, 2007)

Number 3 is weird, to much time on your hands with lego aye'? haha.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2007)

Is it your face ogling the scene in 3?
I like that one.

And to me they fight.
That.
No more. Nothing else.
A fight. 
Like a bar fight. Fist fight (!) - given they only have fists, sort of.

I cannot see _anything else_ in there with my harmless little eyes .


----------



## doobs (Nov 22, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Is it your face ogling the scene in 3?
> I like that one.
> 
> And to me they fight.
> ...



Yes that is me.

A friend said it looked like they were fighting as well. Oh well. :/

:lmao:


----------



## faux toe graph (Nov 22, 2007)

Those aren't gay legos are they? I like that shot, especially with that expression on your face. Cool idea. :lmao:


----------



## doobs (Nov 22, 2007)

No, one was a girl. Haha


----------



## THORHAMMER (Nov 24, 2007)

depending on the way the colors are discarded, or balanced from the digital capture , this can cause more or less grain to be visible. 
remember this is digital file and prob the look the op wanted. 

to just flat out tell him the grain should not be there at 400 shows you do not know about which you speak in digital terms.  the size of the sensor in his camera and the method of b&W translation makes the grain incredibly believable and slightly film realistic in my humble opinion 

I like the shot. Cool dramatic lighting on Legos


----------



## [JR] (Nov 24, 2007)

I know for a fact that the SP510UZ (op has a SP500UZ) has quite some issues with noise. ISOs over 400 produce unusable images for prints, go above 800 and you're doomed.

Those are actually pretty good for 400, and tend to make the images somewhat more believable.


----------



## doobs (Nov 24, 2007)

I hate this camera, tbh. The noise is unreasonable, as JR stated.

As THOR said, the color layers do affect noise/grain, and as I usually pick the one that is the least grainy, it did not work in this series.

I don't know much about digital, but I do know when shooting 400 ISO films, the grain is absolutely visible.


----------



## KristinaS (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha. These are fun. I like the 3rd, though I agree it's kinda creepy...in a cool way.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 29, 2007)

fine grain is fine with me


----------



## doobs (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool, thanks guys. I might do this up a little more next time, add some props and cool stuff.


----------

